# Frank Marino - The Answer - Extract from DVD



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Just released, a preview from a DVD out sometime in 2017


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Good stuff...looking forward to the release.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This is great...thanks. Can you hear a little Kim Mitchell in his voice...at the end of his phrasing?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Quite possibly the greatest guitarist Canada ever produced !

Criminally panned by the media.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When was this made. He is 62 now. Doesn't quite look that old in the video.



leftysg said:


> This is great...thanks. Can you hear a little Kim Mitchell in his voice...at the end of his phrasing?


Mahogany Rush released their first album 3 years before Max Webster, so it might be You can hear a little bit of Frank in Kim's voice.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that looks good, thx for the headup!!

I will pick it up

Gibson should do a signature Frank Marino SG. I think it's a great idea to have single coils in an SG like that

glad he is still playing & recording


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

It's crazy that Frank self-produced his first album Maxoom at 16 years of age.

Again, a criminally underplayed and underappreciated Canadian gem.
I would absolutely love to see him live.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Frank and his brother used to play crazy light gauge strings - something like 8's or even lighter. He claimed they helped to keep his SG's in tune while using the Maestro vibrato.


----------

